# locating yellow comp



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey cichlid-forum I was on the trail of yellow comps for a couple of weeks. I almost landed a wild caught breeding pair from a good legit source but they never were shipped to him from the importer. If anyone has a clue on where to find them please let me know. Looking for preferably a wild caught breeding pair or trio. Also... is a red comp on the C.A.R.E.S. list because I know there on the IUCN red list and I have an active breeding trio of nice wild caught ones. I want to help the cause. Either by donating fry or selling them. Conservation is key :thumb:


----------

